# Tektronix Goldwire Fuzzies ?



## oldgoldman (Mar 21, 2019)

Greetings all. Read through posts last night but couldn’t find any definitive information on % of Au on old Tektronix fuzzies. See picture below. Appreciate any information.

Regards


----------



## kernels (Mar 21, 2019)

They have definitely been mentioned in a few threads, I think they were called fuzz buttons or fuzz connectors. 

Either way, they are rubbish, send them to me for disposal  

From memory the yields were excellent, I'm sure someone will be along soon with a bit more detail.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 21, 2019)

The yields are nothing short of spectacular!


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi !

Thanks for the information. Okay .. I'll finish pulling the rest with the tweezers and we'll see if someone wants to run them so we have numbers for the forum.

Regards,


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 22, 2019)

Kernals is right. But I would be closer for easier disposal.
:wink:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 22, 2019)

What Tektronix stuff do you find these in? Or is that a secret?


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Jimdoc. No secrets here. I know one of the units was a TDS 744A .. not sure about the other.

Here is the final fuzzie pile and some Tek chips from one of the units.

Sounds like the secret is how much gold is in them !!!????!!!

OGM


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for that info OGM. That looks pretty modern from the Tektronix stuff I have ever scrapped.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 23, 2019)

:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=27788#p293329

:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=16018&p=206095&hilit=fuzz#p161427 



> Hi, these pinless CPU connectors are called Fuzz Button connectors and yes as Glondor said their yield is very high , base metal can be Beryllium copper or Molybdenum, look for Custom Interconnect Fuzz Button Connectors and Cinch's Cin::Apse website for more information. I refined a batch of 350 grams (whole connectors,75-80 gms pins approximately ) got about 28 gram fines.






> I get lots of servers and the spacers with the fuzz wires are the best yielding things I ever did. There are a lot of variations and types of those fuzz wires over the years. Some have more connections than others,but the larger sparc IV processor fuzzes gave me the best yields. .65 grams of contacts (each one) yielded .4 grams of gold. The last one I did had 16 processors in it. that gave over 6 grams just for the fuzz connectors.


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks Kurtak for pointing me to those threads. I think I only have like 2.5 grams of the loose fuzzies, so I'll put on the pile with the rest of the oddball stuff collecting dust in my basement.

Regards


----------



## nickton (Apr 3, 2019)

OMG OGM.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Miklo (Aug 23, 2019)

What did this little fuzzies come out of if you dont mind me asking?


----------

